#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Эпизод из жизни Апо Гаги и Тай Ситу Ринпоче

## PampKin Head

Книгу не читал, но постоянно слышу выдержки из оной...




Последующий далее эпизод меня несказанно удивил:




Ваши комментарии... 

P.S. Чудны дела твои, господь Кришна!

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Томек Ленерт:




> ... до нас доносились всё новые сведения о деталях нахождения юного тулку.  (...) Последней горячей новостью было сообщение о Друбпён Дечене Ринпоче, главном ламе в Цурпху и одной из главных фигур в процессе доставки Ургьена Тринле в резиденцию Кармапы.
> 
> Много лет назад Друбпён Дечен подошёл к XVI Кармапе и сказал, что может тайно поехать в Тибет, чтобы восстанавливать старый монастырь. Несмотря на пыл ламы, идея не вызвала особого энтузиазма у Его Святейшества. Не отвергая его замысла, Кармапа честно признался, что не видит будущего у этого места. После кончины его Святейшества Друбпён Дечен поехал в Тибет по велению Ситупы. Соответственно, его заявления о том, что его послал в Цурпху XVI Кармапа, были явным преувеличением. В интервью для Фонда Цурпху Друбпён Дечен признался, что группа поиска его Святейшества XVII Кармапы во главе с его помощником Ламой Дхёлмо, вооружившись копией письма с предсказанием, отбыла из Цурпху ещё 8 апреля. Группа была выслана, несмотря на то что, согласно договорённости между четырьмя Ринпоче, такую миссию не следовало начинать, пока Джамгён Конгтрул не установит свой первый контакт. Четыре регента решили, что первый подход должен состояться со стороны Джамгёна Конгтрула, а не Ламы Дхёлмо или кого бы то ни было ещё. Как к местному ламе попала копия строго засекреченного документа и почему он узурпировал роль Конгтрула более чем за две недели до трагической смерти последнего - было совершенно не понятно. Друбпён Дечен рассказал, что Аконг и Шераб, эмиссары двух регентов, лично вручили ему копию письма. Что делали в то время в Цурпху эти два посланника Ситупы, зачем они скитались по просторам Тибета, тем более с дубликатом письма-предсказания в кармане?
> 
> В том же интервью Друбпён Дечен описал различные чудеса, сопровождавшие рождение ребёнка, - среди прочего, в долине два часа слышались звуки музыкальных инструментов, а в небе появились четыре солнца. В своём обращении к тибетцам 12 июня Ситу Ринпоче упомянул только три солнца, а говоря с западными людьми всего несколько минут спустя, забыл про солнца вообще. Очень интересной была поступившая от Друбпён Дечена информация об обнаружении мальчика. В 1991 году Тай Ситу посетил монастырь, где Ургьен Тринле был монахом. *Трудно представить, что Ситупа - который только в том же 1991 году обнаружил невиданное количество воплощений в восточном Тибете (сто шестьдесят) - не знал бы о мальчике, чьё рождение сопровождалось такими чудесными знаками.* В конце концов, четыре солнца в небе появляются не каждый день, даже в Тибете. Более того - по всей видимости, мальчик принимал участие в посвящениях, которые Ситупа давал в Палпунге в течение полутора месяцев в том же году. Всё указывало на то, что Ситу Ринпоче положил глаз на ребёнка задолго до того, как сесть и обсудить вместе со своими собратьями инструкции относительно его возможного местонахождения. 24 апреля мальчика сфотографировали, и была создана специальная группа для того, чтобы привезти нового тулку в Цурпху, - и всё это опять-таки до смерти Джамгёна Конгтрула.
> 
> 17 мая два регента публично заявили в Румтеке, что, поскольку Шамар Ринпоче отсутствует, им приходится действовать самостоятельно, и они посылают с миссией в Тибет Аконга и Шераба. Два эмиссара прибыли в Цурпху во второй половине мая, и в Кхам срочно выслали группу из шестнадцати человек. Было объявлено, что XVII Кармапа Ургьен Тринле прибудет в Цурпху 20 июня; он прибыл 15-го. Если группа из шестнадцати человек действительно была первоначальной поисковой командой, то они имели в своём распоряжении, в лучшем случае, двадцать дней для завершения поездки из центрального в восточный Тибет и обратно, для нахождения мальчика в обширной кочевой области Кхам и переговоров с родителями о том, чтобы доставить его в Цурпху. Вся поездка проходила по предательским грунтовым дорогам высокого тибетского плато, на которых отсутствовала встречная полоса. Это была технически невыполнимая задача. Хотя толкование письма с предсказанием позволяло знать имя семьи и район на востоке страны, это всё же не было адресом. Наверняка до этого уже была хотя бы одна поисковая команда, и именно об этом Друбпён Дечен легкомысленно проболтался в своём интервью. Более того - группа Ламы Дхёлмо, стартовавшая 8 апреля, скорее всего, искала кого-то отлично известного Ситу Ринпоче, поскольку похоже, что тот встречался с ребёнком по крайней мере в 1991 году, если не раньше. Группа, высланная из Цурпху в конце мая, являла собой попросту приветственный комитет. Все её участники прекрасно знали, где искать мальчика.
> 
> (…)
> ...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Schwejk

Тема кончится опять все тем же самым, лучше топик прикрыть и не комментировать содержание обоих книг. 
Мое предыдущее сообщение в этой теме прошу удалить.

PS сам удалил, оказывается это здесь можно делать

----------


## Александр С

Про книгу Ленерта человек написал у себя в жж.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

.. а какое отношение этот всплеск эмоций анонимного автора имеет к фактам, которые приводятся в книге? Для того, чтобы вставить свое бездоказательное "гы-гы" на форуме или в ЖЖ, много ума не надо.

----------


## Александр С

> .. а какое отношение этот всплеск эмоций анонимного автора имеет к фактам, которые приводятся в книге? Для того, чтобы вставить свое бездоказательное "гы-гы" на форуме или в ЖЖ, много ума не надо.


Просто мнение. Согласен в том плане, что лучше бы европейцам в дела тибетские не лезть.

----------


## PampKin Head

В том и прикол, что Мик Браун представляет альтернативный АП взгляд на события.

----------


## Александр С

Если читать как жизнеописание, то книга очень хорошо написана. Но вот лезть во все эти разборки, ИМХО, незачем.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если читать как жизнеописание, то книга очень хорошо написана. Но вот лезть во все эти разборки, ИМХО, незачем.


Т.е. читать, как "мифы Древней Греции" Куна или "Хроники Амбера" Желязны?

Тогда можно смело вывешивать танки с Одином в центре Древа Прибежища...

----------


## Александр С

> Т.е. читать, как "мифы Древней Греции" Куна?


Нет, читать как жизнеописание нашего современника. Делать выводы конечно нужно, и иметь свою позицию нужно. Но не торопиться, особенно, если ситуация с кармапами не имеет прямого отношения к вашей практике. 

Если сравнивать "Жуликов" и "Танец", то первая явно уступает.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

> Но вот лезть во все эти разборки, ИМХО, незачем.


 Вот на днях показали по всем тв-каналам, как в Иерусалиме , в храме Гроба Господня произошла массовая драка среди христианского духовенства.
Так и здесь типа того.
Поповство, оно и в буддизме - поповство.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Александр С

> Вот на днях показали по всем тв-каналам, как в Иерусалиме , в храме Гроба Господня произошла массовая драка среди христианского духовенства.
> Так и здесь типа того.
> Поповство, оно и в буддизме - поповство.


Там все время дерутся. Южные люди :)

У нас (европейцев) есть нехорошее качество: из-за доступа к большому количеству информации и отсутсвия номинальной иерархии в обществе, мы считаем, что что-то действительно знаем и любим занимать собственную активную позицию в спорах, которые, грубо говоря, не нашего ума дело.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Третий вариант: они оба - не Кармапы, а настоящий Кармапа ходит среди простого народа за подаянием и созерцает на горе Цари.

Говорят, его видели бредущим по долинам Кхама, и вражья китайская пуля Его не берет...

"А король то - голый" (с)

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Александр С

Вот в том-то и дело, что все эти наши варианты - не в тему. Это и Ленерта касается.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот в том-то и дело, что все эти наши варианты - не в тему. Это и Ленерта касается.


В том смысле, что стоит принять "Мифы Древней Греции" Шамарпы или "Хроники Амбера" Тай Ситупы?

----------


## Александр С

> В том смысле, что стоит принять "Мифы Древней Греции" Шамарпы или "Хроники Амбера" Тай Ситупы?


Неудачное сравнение, ну да бог с ним (не знаю, каково ваше отношение к Куну, т.к. оно сильно разнится у многих, у кого-то, вообще, как к Фоменко). Главное - к фанфикам относиться как к фанфикам, а не кромсать под них бэкграунд.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну, может, Ситу Ринпоче и догадывался, кем является Апо Гага, но не стал рисковать - дело ведь ответственное. Тут и при наличии письма хай подняли... + Насколько я понял, Браун пишет все-таки как бы сам от себя, может, там какие-то неточности.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, может, Ситу Ринпоче и догадывался, кем является Апо Гага, но не стал рисковать - дело ведь ответственное. Тут и при наличии письма хай подняли... + Насколько я понял, Браун пишет все-таки как бы сам от себя, может, там какие-то неточности.


Это имело бы смысл, если бы не предпоследние и последнее предложения в первом параграфе:


Тибетцы - такой простецкий народ.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*17-й Гьялва Кармапа Тинле Тхайе Дордже* родился в 1983 году, в год Свиньи. Он первенец в семье 3-го Мипхама Ринпоче, ламы буддийской Школы Ньингмапа. Отец 17-го Кармапы является 3-м воплощением Мипхама Ринпоче, главы 13 монастырей школы Ниьнгма в Кхаме (Тибет), чей род насчитывает много поколений врачей и ученых-медиков. Его мать, Дечен Вангмо, - дочь благородной семьи, чей род восходит к Гесару, королю Линга. В юности 3-й Мипхам Ринпоче успешно избежал судьбы многих тибетцев, которым было запрещено практиковать их религию в стране, управляемой китайцами. Его учитель нашел скрытое в горах место, где они постоянно, с самого детства Мипхама Ринпоче, вместе могли практиковать Дхарму.

В 1982 году, после того, как государство несколько смягчило ограничения, наложенные на религиозную практику, Мипхам Ринпоче отправился в Лхасу, чтобы участвовать в восстановлении буддийских учреждений и практиковать. Благодаря хорошим отношениям с Панчен Ламой, его деятельность оказалась весьма успешной.
В начале 1980-х идам Мипхама Ринпоче (личное божество в буддизме Ваджраяны) предсказало ему, что его будущая супруга произведет на свет несколько сыновей, которые станут великими бодхисаттвами. На следующий день к нему прибыла группа паломников из Кхама; среди них была Дечен Вангмо. Он обнаружил, что эта застенчивая и ласковая девушка достигла реализации практики Чакрасамвары. Когда он предложил ей вступить с ним в брак, она немедленно дала согласие.

Поженившись, Мипхам Ринпоче и Дечен Вангмо сняли квартиру у пожилой женщины в Бакоре, районе Лхасы, на той самой улице, которая описывает три четверти окружности вокруг знаменитого Храма Джокханг. В 1983 году от этого брака родился сын. В возрасте двух с половиной лет маленький мальчик начал говорить людям, что он Кармапа. Хозяйка квартиры, где жила семья, оказалась давней знакомой покойного 16-го Кармапы; она встречалась с ним еще до его ухода из Тибета в 1959 году. Однажды он сказал ей: <До того, как ты умрешь, мы встретимся снова>. Видя необычайное поведение мальчика, она уверилась в том, что это сам Кармапа. В порыве преданности женщина предложила его семье бесплатно жить у нее в квартире. Однако Мипхам Ринпоче хранил молчание по поводу сына, надеясь, что тот окажется воплощением великого мастера школы Ньингма по имени Катог Ситу Ринпоче.

Однажды, в начале 1985 года, Нгорпа Лаген, скромный пожилой лама школы Сакья, обходил в медитации Храм Джокханг по этой окружной улице и заметил чуть светящееся белым светом лицо маленького мальчика в окне жилого дома. Движимый любопытством, он подошел к окну, и мальчик сказал ему: <Разве ты не знаешь, что я Кармапа?> Не раздумывая над серьезностью этих простых слов, Нгорпа Ладен ответил: <Если это так, то дай мне благословение>. Мальчик протянул руку и прикоснулся к ламе. По словам Нгорпы Ладена, он тут же испытал нечто очень похожее на ощущение глубокого покоя и открытости, обычно возникающее после медитации и побеждающее все грубые эмоции. 

Спустя несколько дней после этого благословения известный нам лама школы Сакья, вместе с группой своих земляков-паломников, пришел к Мипхаму Ринпоче за предсказанием относительно цели их следующего паломничества. В углу комнаты он заметил мальчика, который недавно дал ему благословение; тот играл в одиночестве. Мипхам Ринпоче спросил группу посетителей, сколько семей там было. Когда они ответили: <Семь>, - мальчик из своего угла поправил их, сказав: <Восемь!> Им пришлось пересчитать. Когда они обнаружили, что мальчик был прав, ламу, по его словам, охватил озноб, и его шок и восхищение были так велики, что полностью скрыть их было трудно. Позднее, в 1985 году, во время своего паломничества Нгорпа Лаген приехал в Катманду (Непал) и присоединился к ежегодной общей молитве, которую проводил Лама Шераб Ринпоче, ученик предыдущего Кармапы. Вскоре они познакомились, и Нгорпа Лаген стал рассказывать о своей встрече с мальчиком из Бакора. После этого Лама Шераб Ринпоче и его помощник Чопел Зангпо выехали в монастырь Цурпху, но по пути остановились в Лхасе, чтобы навестить Мипхама Ринпоче. Когда они приехали, мальчика не было рядом, но Лама Шераб Ринпоче все-таки попросил разрешения взглянуть на него. Когда его принесли, он тихо сел рядом с отцом, но время от времени поглядывал на гостей, улыбаясь с явным удовольствием. Когда Лама Шераб Ринпоче спросил Мипхама Ринпоче о его жене, тот ответил, что жена находится в уединенной медитации на Чакрасамвару. Лама Шераб Ринпоче рассказывает, что во время беседы он начал дрожать и не мог остановиться. Как только они вышли, его помощник сообщил, что и с ним происходило нечто странное, - оказалось, он ощущал то же самое, что и Лама Шераб Ринпоче.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), Орагда (29.01.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это имело бы смысл, если бы не предпоследние и последнее предложения в первом параграфе:


В любом случае, это должен комментировать Тай Ситу, а не мы. Неизвестно, в какой это обстановке было сказано, может, это такой своеобразный юмор, помноженный на свойственную тибетским учителям скромность. Вон Далай Лама, иногда говорит, что он - не настоящий Далай Лама. 

А, может, и вправду не распознал - Кармапа ведь маленький тогда еще был, а Тай Ситу не ожидал его встретить, да и видились они в тот раз не долго... Ну не узнал - с кем не бывает, это ж не преступление. Когда читаешь про то, как учителя распознают тех, или иных тулку, то часто пишется о разных специальных медитациях для этого с дальнейшим анализом сновидений и прочего, или там узнавании мальчиком каких-то предметов. В любом случае вот так просто "посмотрел и узнал" - не достаточно, основное - фактическая база в виде письма, предсказаний и пр.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А, может, и вправду не распознал - Кармапа ведь маленький тогда еще был, а Тай Ситу не ожидал его встретить, да и видились они в тот раз не долго... Ну не узнал - с кем не бывает, это ж не преступление. Когда читаешь про то, как учителя распознают тех, или иных тулку, то часто пишется о разных специальных медитациях для этого с дальнейшим анализом сновидений и прочего, или там узнавании мальчиком каких-то предметов. В любом случае вот так просто "посмотрел и узнал" - не достаточно, основное - фактическая база в виде письма, предсказаний и пр.


Это не помешало Тай Ситу Ринпоче там же и тогда же "просто посмотреть и узнать" сотни других тулку. См. отрывок выше.

P.S. А про цирк с письмами с стиле дворовой гопоты лучше просто не вспоминать.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (12.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это не помешало Тай Ситу Ринпоче там же и тогда же "просто посмотреть и узнать" сотни других тулку. См. отрывок выше.


Там же он, вроде, не узнавал, а подтверждал принятые ранее решения, которые на чем-то были в свою очередь основаны. Я, конечно, не специалист в распознании тулку, но, думаю, что так все-таки легче, чем с нуля. Так все-таки знаешь, были ли даны предыдущим тулку указания, можно опять-таки какие-то специальные медитации сделать. Да и вообще, распознание 17-го Кармапы, как известно, сопровождалось большими препятствиями - сначала лет десять письмо не могли найти, потом - скандалы, суды и т.д.. Может, это часть этих препятствий была.




> P.S. А про цирк с письмами с стиле дворовой гопоты лучше просто не вспоминать.


Какой цирк? Дело добровльное - хотите верьте, хотите - нет. Зачем же то, что многие считают стихом ЕС 16-го Кармапы называть стилем дворовой гопоты? Нехорошо...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какой цирк? Дело добровльное - хотите верьте, хотите - нет. Зачем же то, что многие считают стихом ЕС 16-го Кармапы называть стилем дворовой гопоты? Нехорошо...


Я - поэт, 
зовусь Незнайка.
От меня вам балалайка 
(с) некоторые считают, что это написал Шекспир.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я - поэт, 
> зовусь Незнайка.
> От меня вам балалайка 
> (с) некоторые считают, что это написал Шекспир.


А, то есть тема создана просто как провокация и на нормальное общение не настроена. Понял, больше вопросов (а точнее ответов) не имею.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Очень по-человечески жалко Вас разочаровывать, но *НИКТО и НИКОГДА не смог доказать подлинность этого письма*:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=53


Но вот скажите, пожалуйста сами, как Вы объясните это место в письме (допустим, подлинном), где предсказано про "земляного быка":




> Более того, бросались в глаза казусы. В седьмой строчке говорилось: *«Он родится в год земляного быка»*. Шамар Ринпоче тут же сообразил, что это попросту невозможно - в этом случае либо ребёнку было бы тридцать два года в 1981 году, когда умер XVI Кармапа, либо он родился бы через двадцать шесть лет после его кончины.



Г-н Кармапенко пытался мне возразить в недавно закрытой теме:




> Об "очень интересных местах": Вечный Жид, сходите по ссылке и прочтите перевод письма-предсказания Кармапы. *Никакого "земляного быка" там нет*. Фотокопия письма тоже доступна, лежит в Сети. Почерк вполне нормальный для скорописи.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...4&postcount=56

Я сходил по указанной ссылке... Думаю, Вы тоже видели это письмо.




> Эмахо
>  Самоосознавание — это всегда блаженство;
>  Дхармадату не имеет ни центра, ни края.
>  Отсюда к северу, на востоке [страны] снегов
>  Есть страна, где спонтанно громыхает божественный гром [a]
>  [В] прекрасном месте кочевника со знаком коровы [b],
>  Метод Дондруб и мудрость Лолага [c].
>  [Родился] в год, используемый для Земли [d]
>  [С] чудесным, далеко слышным звуком белого [e];
> ...


Вот мой ответ:




> Цитата из "письма Кармапы 16-го"
> 
> *[Родился] в год, используемый для Земли [d]*
> 
> *Комментарий:*
> [d] Ургьен Тринлей родился в год деревянного быка по тибетскому календарю; дерево произрастает из земли, а вол используется для ее вспахивания.


Лично мне смешно, что эту строчку комментируют так. 
Вот мой вопрос по этому поводу:

1. Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" это все-таки ГОД ЗЕМЛИ + соответствующий знак зодиака?!

ИЛИ

2. Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" - это .... ГОД ДЕРЕВА... потому что, как прокомментировано выше, "дерево растет из земли, значит это год дерева!"

... Не видите здесь некоторый абсурд?

Ни ответа, ни привета от г-на Кармапенко, тем более - никакого внятного комментария я не дождался! 

Вернее - единственным самым наглядным комментарием было закрытие темы... 



> Тему закрываю, поскольку ясно, что ничего нового и полезного мы не услышим.


Убедительный аргумент?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Лично мне смешно, что эту строчку комментируют так. 
> Вот мой вопрос по этому поводу:
> 
> 1. Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" это все-таки ГОД ЗЕМЛИ + соответствующий знак зодиака?!
> 
> ИЛИ
> 
> 2. Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" - это .... ГОД ДЕРЕВА... потому что, как прокомментировано выше, "дерево растет из земли, значит это год дерева!"


Так прокоментировали это письмо регенты, среди которых Ситу, Гьялцаб, Джамгон (который, между прочим должен был возглавить поиски и сказал, что указания в письме очень четкие и он лично уверен, что по письму они найдут ЕС) и Шамар, по-моему, тоже сначала не возражал, но потом изменил мнение, сказав, что имеет указания от близкого ученика 16-го Кармапы о следующем перерождении, включая год рождения и т.д. Что-то про этого ученика и его инструкции больше не слышно.

По поводу календаря. То есть, по-Вашему, Ситу Ринпоче даже письмо по-человечески подделать не смог (прости господи  :Smilie: ). если серьезно, то в тибетском календаре каждый год - это комбинация двух знаков - элемента и животного. Регенты, видимо, посмотрели какие года были после 1981 и какой из них может подойти под описание "используемый для земли" и решили, что под это описание подходит только бык-дерево 1985.

ПС Знаки зодиака (козерог, рыбы, водолей и прочие) тут вообще нипричем.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так прокоментировали это письмо регенты


Да я это знаю. Я Вас спрашивал немножко о другом:




> скажите, пожалуйста сами, как Вы объясните это место в письме


Есть небольшая разница?  :Smilie: 




> если серьезно, то в тибетском календаре каждый год - это комбинация двух знаков - элемента и животного.


Спасибо. Я это знаю!  :Smilie:   ... Но вопрос свой повторю - как Вы сами думаете:

1. Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" это все-таки ГОД ЗЕМЛИ *(элемент)* + соответствующий знак *(животное)*?!

ИЛИ

2. Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" - это .... ГОД ДЕРЕВА *(как написано в комментарии)*... потому что, как прокомментировано выше, "дерево растет из земли, значит это год дерева!"

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да я это знаю. Я Вас спрашивал немножко о другом: скажите, пожалуйста сами, как Вы объясните это место в письме


Я никак не объясняю это место. Если бы мне дали письмо, я бы там ни строчки не понял. Но дело в том, что если брать "землю" как элемент, то самый ближайший год после 1981 будет 1988 - земля-дракон, но это уже позновато (семь лет между перерождениям). Поэтому очевидно, что тут "земля" - не прямое указание на элемент, а подсказка, которая позволит выбрать из нескольких годов правильный. А как Вы этот момент интерпритируете? Ситу Ринпоче не сумел нормально подсчитать год?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Дело в том, что побеги будущего раскола проявились ещё при жизни 16-го Кармапы. Некоторые высокие ламы, примкнувшие затем к Тай Ситу, уже при жизни Кармапы не считались с пожеланиями своего Учителя, игнорировали или делали вид что не понимают его просьб. Последние пять лет Кармапа и Тай Ситу практически не общались. Вообще, раскол в Линии был предсказан за несколько столетий, как известно. Видимо, уже тогда для него существовали некие кармические предпосылки, которые в конце концов созрели и проявились явно. 

"Тай Ситу уже успел покинуть монастырь Румтек, сделав это в 1976 году, ещё до завершения своего обучения. Однако переезд в западные Гималаи был, очевидно, преждевременным и противоречил желаниям его ламы. Кармапа не раз доверительно говорил, что Ситу Ринпоче должен вернуться в Сикким и закончить получение наставлений по Махамудре. Но этого не происходило - призывы Кармапы не были услышаны, и Ситупа оставался в добровольной ссылке из главной резиденции. Когда он наконец появился, время для завершения его обучения прошло и для этого не было необходимых условий. В одной из записок своему ламе Ситу Ринпоче удивлялся, почему Кармапа отказывается отвечать на его многочисленные письма. Похоже, что Его Святейшеству надоело упрашивать своего сына сердца вернуться, и спустя несколько лет он решил, что тому лучше будет не жить с ним рядом. Таким образом, если не считать его приезда на церемонию кремации Кармапы и последовавших нескольких коротких визитов, Тай Ситу оставался до 1992 года вне Румтека".

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ещё немного истории. 

Как известно, после известных событий, на инкарнации Шамарпы был наложен запрет. Центральное правительство следило за тем, чтобы ни одно воплощение Шамара не признавалось официально. "Невозможно было узнавать или возводить на трон Шамарп. Всё держалось втайне. Воплощения появлялись, но не раскрывались", -так описывал это сложное время XVI Кармапа.

"Будучи в дружеских отношениях с XVI Кармапой и понимая необходимость сотрудничества, XIV Далай-лама удовлетворил просьбу Кармапы и согласился отменить запрет двухсотлетней давности. Спустя два века, Шамар снова был официально признан."

"В 1976 году был убит Гунгтханг Цюльтрим, политический лидер альянса, и убийца признался, что действовал по наводке Дхарамсалы. Дистанция между Дхарамсалой и Румтеком увеличилась."

"Клановые интриги похоронили первоначальную дружбу Далай-ламы и Кармапы. В свете независимой позиции Кармапы министры тибетской администрации начали сожалеть об изменении политики Далай-ламы в отношении Шамарпы." 

"Оппозиция повторному утверждению Шамарпы неожиданно возникла в гораздо более непосредственной близости. Каждого тулку от колыбели до могилы окружала и обхаживала свита профессиональных советников и слуг. Их семьи выполняли одни и те же функции вокруг их ламы в каждом из его последовательных воплощений. Эта группа разрасталась в размерах и значении, пока не становилась уже фактическим двором, тесно окружавшим своего мастера. Личные амбиции здесь значили гораздо больше, чем можно ожидать от людей на службе у духовного учителя. Такой круг был у Кармапы, были свиты и у его близких учеников, и члены их ревностно держались за своё место в иерархии линии."

"Поскольку Шамарпа вновь занял место главного ученика Кармапы, свите Ситу Ринпоче пришлось, соответственно, опуститься на ступеньку ниже. Ещё больше это не устроило последователей Гьялцаба Ринпоче. Они занимали несколько зданий совместно с администрацией Кармапы в Цурпху, главной резиденции его Святейшества в Тибете, и не раз возбуждали в прошлые века судебные процессы, претендуя на какую-нибудь собственность. Сейчас же, из-за повторного появления Шамарпы и выдвижения XVI Кармапой Джамгёна Конгтрула на четвёртую ступень в линии, им приходилось мириться со скромной пятой позицией.

Подобные события были динамитом в традиционном азиатском обществе. Кланы, окружавшие Тай Ситу и Гошир Гьялцаба, которые последние двести лет наслаждались высоким статусом, теперь не хотели принимать такой неблагоприятный поворот в своей судьбе. Шамарпа стал для них препятствием."

"Наблюдались ли уже в этом раннем возрасте признаки грядущего разрыва между Шамаром и Ситу Ринпоче? На самом деле, хотя юноши и росли вместе под наблюдением Кармапы, они мало общались."

"В то время как трое других тулку с самого рождения были окружены прежними свитами, Шамарпа за двести лет официального запрета лишился круга лояльных ему ассистентов." 

"Кроме того, общению между Шамарпой и Ситупой мешал также факт их разного социального происхождения. Если первый был аристократом и имел родство с семьёй Кармапы, то второй, властный в своём прошлом воплощении, теперь был сыном кузнеца..."

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru9/tomek.php



> Западным практикующим пришлось обнаружить силу в самих себе. *Они уже не зависят от ламы...*
> Теперь, когда школа Карма Кагью на Западе *освободилась от бремени иерархии, тибетской культуры и традиции*


 (sic!)
Без комментариев...

Дима Чабсунчин ведёт себя как милиционер из анекдота:
- Вань, тебе книжку на день рождения подарить?
- Не надо, у меня уже одна есть.  :Smilie: 

Eternal Jew, когда вам в следующий раз доведётся поцеловать Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, обязательно скажите ему, что он и его отец заблуждались и Ургьен Тринлей не Кармапа, а самозванец, посаженный на трон коварным и властолюбивым Ситупой. Потом расскажете,  что Ринпоче вам ответит, будет очень любопытно.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru9/tomek.php
>  (sic!)
> Без комментариев...
> 
> Дима Чабсунчин ведёт себя как милиционер из анекдота:
> - Вань, тебе книжку на день рождения подарить?
> - Не надо, у меня уже одна есть. 
> 
> Eternal Jew, когда вам в следующий раз доведётся поцеловать Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, обязательно скажите ему, что он и его отец заблуждались и Ургьен Тринлей не Кармапа, а самозванец, посаженный на трон коварным и властолюбивым Ситупой. Потом расскажете,  что Ринпоче вам ответит, будет очень любопытно.



Можно по другому сформулировать вопрос: как так получилось, что любимый ученик, узнавая пачками тулку направо и налево, не сподобился распознать ни с помощью сиддх, обретенных в результате практики; ни с помощью божеств-охранителей, "окружающих Ваджрачарью подобно облакам",  коренного Гуру, "c которым связан многие кальпы"?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я никак не объясняю это место.





> ... Но дело в том, что если брать... 
> ... Поэтому очевидно, что тут "земля" - не прямое указание на элемент, а подсказка, которая позволит выбрать из нескольких годов правильный.


Т.е. Вы все-таки нашли объяснение: какой год НУЖНО было выбрать Тай Ситупе, тот он и выбрал, так?  :Smilie: 

... А как Кармапенко интерпретирует - так же?  :Smilie:  А то он отмолчался в прошлый раз...  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> обязательно скажите ему, что он и его отец заблуждались и Ургьен Тринлей не Кармапа, а самозванец, посаженный на трон коварным и властолюбивым Ситупой.


А я могу процитировать - почему так все произошло:




> 15 июня мумифицированное тело Джамгёна Конгтрула, по-тибетски называемое «Кудунг», было перенесено из монастыря в главный зал института, и при большой давке, как это обычно бывает у тибетцев, начались последние церемонии. На следующий день Ситупа и Гьялцаб вновь пошли в наступление. 16 июня во время пудж, когда все ринпоче сидели длинными рядами, вознося свои молитвы, по рядам пустили два письма. Первое, адресованное всем ламам и последователям линии, являло собой безусловное признание письма с предсказанием (см. Приложение, 8). В нём говорилось, что XVII Кармапа узнан в соответствии с указаниями священного завещания, подтверждён Далай-ламой и через некоторое время после прибытия в Цурпху будет возведён на трон в Румтеке. В письме также содержалась ссылка на некое святое видение Далай-ламы как на ещё одно доказательство подлинности выбора. Второе письмо являлось выражением глубокой признательности верховному тибетскому лидеру, за то что он подтвердил семнадцатое воплощение Кармапы (см. Приложение, 9). 
> 
> Поставив подписи на обоих документах, Ситупа и Гьялцабпа передали их другим ринпоче. Было ясно, что каждый видный лама должен был, не моргнув, также расписаться. Ни один тибетец никогда не осмелится противоречить своему высшему политическому вождю, и два регента очень хорошо знали, что, заручившись подтверждением от Далай-ламы, обеспечат всё остальное без проблем. Кроме того, решив собрать подписи во время главных пудж, посвященных покойному Джамгёну Конгтрулу, регенты фактически оказывали на остальных ринпоче коллективное давление. Трудно представить, что в разгар священной церемонии кто-то из лам смело поднимется и откажется ставить свою подпись, если даже и не уверен в выборе Ситупы. Они наверняка не стали бы бунтовать, особенно видя, как послушно пишет своё имя на ходящей по рядам бумаге их сосед. И если даже они и могли бы проявить какую-то, пусть малейшую, дерзость, то мысль о том, что всё это мероприятие благословлено Далай-ламой, наверняка угомонила бы их. В конце концов, эти почтенные монахи не были воинами и предпочитали подчиняться власти и титулам, а не бороться за какие-то неопределённые принципы.
> 
> Сам сбор подписей в подтверждение подлинности Кармапы был сомнительным нововведением. Двое держателей линии могли бы собрать тысячи имён, даже самых известных, но это не прибавило бы подлинности кандидату. До сих пор в процессах опознания перевоплощений никогда не требовались чьи-либо подписи для определения точности выбора. Регенты чувствовали себя явно неуверенно и нуждались в длинных титулах, чтобы придать достоверность своим притязаниям. Что думали сами ламы, ясно не совсем. Если они не могли разглядеть махинаций славной парочки, то их можно назвать честными, но почти слабоумными, полностью лишёнными рассудительности. Если же, с другой стороны, они отдавали свои голоса, зная или подозревая об обмане, то это показывает их либо оппортунистами, либо слабаками, неспособными постоять за правду. Когда письма украсились выдающимися именами, слуга Ситупы положил документы в карман и тут же исчез с ними в алтарном помещении.
> 
> Внизу каждой страницы виднелись аккуратные ряды автографов учителей Кагью: Ситу Ринпоче, Гьялцаб Ринпоче, Беру Кьенце Ринпоче, Бокар Тулку, Тхрангу Ринпоче, Пёнлоп Ринпоче, Сангье Ньенпа Ринпоче, Чёкьи Ньима Ринпоче и - многие другие. Подозрительно отсутствовали две подписи, которые должны были стоять первыми на любом официальном заявлении из штаб-квартиры Кармапы: Шамарпы и Топгалы. Оле был уверен, что они даже в самом крайнем случае не присоединились бы к этому фарсу.
> 
> Существовала, однако, небольшая деталь, которая, похоже, ускользнула от внимания Ситупы, поскольку он не позаботился о том, чтобы упомянуть о ней перед блестящим собранием. Ревностно рекламируемое признание Далай-ламы было не более чем неформальным воспроизведением его слов, сказанных по телефону из Бразилии и спешно записанных поздно ночью его секретарём в Дхарамсале. Это недотягивало до формального признания, которое произойдёт только 29 июня, а соответствующий документ будет выпущен иностранным ведомством тибетского правительства 3 июля (см. Приложение, 10).
> ...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Еще одна цитата:




> На этот раз Шамар Ринпоче взялся дать определение замысловатому поведению коллеги (см. Приложение, 28).
> 
> Ринпоче прибегнул к аллегории. Он рассказал тибетскую сказку о льве и слоне, которая очень хорошо иллюстрировала процесс выбора XVII Кармапы. Лев и слон претендовали на роль царя зверей. Лев объявил, что у слона слишком маленькие глаза для такой серьёзной работы. Он зарычал и показал свои большие зубы: только он может защищать животных. Им понадобился посредник для разрешения спора. Они позвали тигра, который сразу же сказал, что лучше всего для этого дела подходит лев. Но тогда потребовалось подтверждение словам тигра. Что ж, позвали быка. Затем - свинью, которая высказалась в поддержку быка, и так дошли до самой маленькой блохи. Таким образом, окончательное решение о том, что лев - царь зверей, приняла блоха. 
> 
> Подобным же образом «Ситу Ринпоче старается снискать себе поддержку. Его действия поддержал Гьялцаб Ринпоче. Ситу Ринпоче и Гьялцаб Ринпоче были поддержаны Бокаром Ринпоче и другими ламами. Их действия были поддержаны и оправданы их учениками. *Итак, фактически Гьялва Кармапу узнают обычные последователи*». 
> 
> *Дело не в том, сколько ринпоче признали письмо правильным*, - продолжал свои аргументы Шамарпа. Письмо не стало бы более настоящим, если бы, например, как утверждал Тай Ситу, своё одобрение дал Джамгён Ринпоче. Такие рассуждения только всё путали. 
> 
> *Проблема в том, подлинна подпись под текстом письма или нет.*

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Вот забавная ситуация  :Smilie:  Собрались опять "эксперты" которые знают о чем речь только по-наслышке и через десятые руки..... и обсуждают тему как будто сами являются непосредственными участниками событий.
Причем оперируют такими словами и выражениями: 
- "Как известно, после известных событий" (кому известно? разве сами видели и присутствовали при событии?),
- "скажите, пожалуйста сами, как Вы объясните это место в письме" (письмо в руках держат, не иначе)  и так далее и тому подобное....
Смех да и только.  Это напоминает бабушек на скамеечке, которые яростно спорят о политике, причем каждая доказывает свою правоту потому что она сама,  где то что то читала, слышала и т.п.
Ребята, заняться вам что ли  нечем?   :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru9/tomek.php


Вырвать из контекста можно ЛЮБУЮ фразу, а потом долго над нею прикалываться...

А если почитать целиком?




> *Томек Ленерт*
> 
> В результате противоречий вокруг Кармапы многие практикующие Карма Кагью на Западе *(и, надеюсь, буддисты вообще) стали независимыми, начали проверять своих тибетских учителей и критически относиться к духовности в целом. Западный буддист Карма Кагью стал применять здравый смысл, логику и разум, чтобы оценивать буддийских учителей и их поучения. Сейчас принято, что учитель должен подтверждать свой уровень своими позитивными действиями, независимо от его исторического титула и прошлого авторитета.*
> 
> Люди стали лучше осознавать и воспринимать те из методов Будды, которые более всего полезны на Западе. Они научились отличать вещи друг от друга.
> 
> Западным практикующим пришлось обнаружить силу в самих себе. *Они уже не зависят от ламы, как могли бы зависеть дети или инвалиды.*
> 
> Людям пришлось постоять за высокие принципы, продемонстрировать отвагу и сделать важный выбор, что укрепило их характер.
> ...


Вы знаете, уважаемые друзья, если бы под этим словами стояла бы подпись, к примеру, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (который часто, как и другие выдающиеся Учителя говорит схожие вещи) - все бы здесь говорили: "надо же, как здорово!" 

... Так что это действует всего-навсего ваша личная предубежденность...

Что, присутствующие не согласны(?), что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче и другие высокие Учителя также постоянно говорят следующее:

- что ученики не должны быть духовными инвалидами и быть в отсутствие своего ламы, словно маленькие дети;
- что ученики не должны отрываться от того социума в котором живут, или как-то противопоставлять ему свой "буддийский" образ жизни;
- что нужно обязательно проверять своих Учителей;
- что нужно руководствоваться логикой и здравым смыслом;
- что ни один титул "высокого ламы" не заменит качеств, которые должны быть у Учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена: сострадания, прямого понимания пустоты и т.п. (перечислять все не буду);
- что многие выдающиеся Учителя Тибета просто никаким образом не вписывались в его духовную иерархию и предпочитали вести простых йогинов (вспомните рассказ самого ННР о том, как на каком-то высоком съезде лам организаторы не могли его самого "классифицировать" - т.е. говоря проще - хотели ему выдать беджик с написью: "Ниньгма", "Сакья" и т.п. ... но вконец запутались);
- что не стоит смешивать «обрядовость» с понятием «практика Ваджраяны и Дзогчена»?

То же самое говорит и Томек Ленерт.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Собрались опять "эксперты" которые знают о чем речь только по-наслышке и через десятые руки..... и обсуждают тему как будто сами являются непосредственными участниками событий.


Прошу заметить, не я первый начал переходить на личностную оценку участников дискуссии (там, чуть выше, уже упоминался анекдот "про милиционера"), однако отвечу.




> Причем оперируют такими словами и выражениями:
> - "Как известно, после известных событий" (кому известно? разве сами видели и присутствовали при событии?)


Осмелюсь предположить, что лично Вы также знаете об истории, культуре Тибета, о Дхарме, о событиях, которые происходили в этой стране ТОЛЬКО из двух источников: 

1) книг; 
2) устных лекций Ваших Учителей... 

И при этом имеете свое суждение по любому из вопросов. 
Равно как и каждый из присутствующих на этом форуме - иначе и форума-то не было вообще!

Если я, к примеру, Вам сейчас заявлю какую-нибудь вещь, заведомо противоречащую тому, что Вы читали / слышали лично (и с чем согласны, во что верите), то Вы только удивленно скажете: "Ну как же... ведь я об этом читала там-то... Да и лама такой-то нам об этом совсем противоположное рассказывал на ретрите"... Т.е. у Вас тоже наличествует Ваше собственное мнение, вынесенное из книг и т.п.

Кроме того, надеюсь, что Вам Учителя говорили когда-нибудь о том, что Вы должны не слепо верить во все преподносимые Вам факты, но и сомневаться в них и проверять их…

А источников, повторюсь, у нас только два (см. выше)… И здесь речь идет о доверии к тему Учителям, у которых я такую информацию получал. Я лично своим Учителям доверяю, поэтому и цитирую здесь выдержки из их книг, выступлений и т.п.

В настоящее время в теме идет обсуждение достоверности письма, предсказывающего опознание Ургьена Тринле, равно как и легитимность его признания ЕС Далай-ламой. Если есть что приводить в ответ - пожалуйста, никто Вас не сдерживает: лично я приветствую любые цитаты и т.п. Только не вставляйте, прошу Вас, личностные оценки участников обсуждения, если больше попросту нечего сказать…




> - "скажите, пожалуйста сами, как Вы объясните это место в письме" (письмо в руках держат, не иначе) и так далее и тому подобное....


Копии письма, на которое ссылается Тай Ситупа, действительно у меня в руках, причем с двумя переводами. Равно как и копии других (примерно 30) документов, которые проливают свет на развитие этой истории... Самое главное - Вы тоже можете с ними ознакомиться: достаточно открыть соответствующую книгу.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вырвать из контекста можно ЛЮБУЮ фразу, а потом долго над нею прикалываться...
> А если почитать целиком?


Если почитать целиком - то как раз это и похоже на обсуждение политики бабушками-сплетницами, размахивающие статьями из желтых газет.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Вы знаете, уважаемые друзья, если бы под этим словами стояла бы подпись, к примеру, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (который часто, как и другие выдающиеся Учителя говорит схожие вещи) - все бы здесь говорили: "надо же, как здорово!" 
> 
> ... Так что это действует всего-навсего ваша личная предубежденность...


Выдающийся учитель или нет, это не только известное и раскрученное имя. Я выбираю Учителя, не потому что этот человек  известный и считается что он "выдающийся",  это тот кому я доверяю и доверие это родилось из долгих размышлений и анализа, того что этот человек говорит, как он себя ведет и т.д. Только тогда я принимаю этого человека как Учителя, и тогда я ему верю.
Что же касается всякого рода людей которые пишут какие то книжки , статьи и т.п.  -  что это за люди, откуда они владеют информацией? Я не знаю. Почему я должна принимать такие источники информации как подлинные?
В вопросе о 17 Кармапе  я доверяю своим Учителям (Чоки Нима Ринпоче и Тенга Ринпоче) по двум причинам:
1. Потому что я верю своим Учителям (и вера эта родилась не вдруг)
2. Потому что мои Учителя располагают гораздо более надежными источниками информации, чем авторы всякого рода  книжек, написанные непонятно кем и непонятно с какими мотивами и не понятно из каких источников информации.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если почитать целиком - то как раз это и похоже на обсуждение политики бабушками-сплетницами, размахивающие статьями из желтых газет.


Я понял Вашу точку зрения: "Ничего обсуждать не хочу и не буду".

Хотя, Вы достаточно правильно охарактеризовали выступления людей, поддерживающей сторону Тай Ситупы...  :Smilie: 

Вот "избранные" выдержки из полемики на этой страницы (хотя, полемика подразумевает несколько иное, нежели эмоции и возгласы "сам дурак!"):




> *Schwejk*
> Тема кончится опять все тем же самым, лучше топик прикрыть и не комментировать содержание обоих книг.
> 
> *Александр Савельев*
> …Про книгу Ленерта человек написал у себя в жж. _(идет ссылка на анонимный всплеск эмоций в ЖЖ)_
>  … лучше бы европейцам в дела тибетские не лезть.
> 
> *Калдэн*
> Поповство, оно и в буддизме - поповство.
> ...


*То есть ОБЩИЙ смысл этих выступлений:* 

1. Ничего обсуждать не будем.
2. Противоположное мнение в качестве доказательств не принимаем.
3. Кто такие этот "лама Оле" и "Томек"? ("авторы всякого рода книжек, написанные непонятно кем и непонятно с какими мотивами и не понятно из каких источников информации.") (с)  Кунзанг Янгдзом
4. В качестве доказательства своей правоты тоже ничего говорить / цитировать не будем.
5.  [/B]"... дуракам не объяснить"[/B] (с) Вова Л.

Здорово! "ЧистА" буддийский способ общения!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что же касается всякого рода людей которые пишут какие то книжки , статьи и т.п. - что это за люди, откуда они владеют информацией? Я не знаю. Почему я должна принимать такие источники информации как подлинные?


Как Вы здорово! Почему бы мне тогда не спросить - а ведь "всякого рода люди, которые пишут какие-то книжки" - это тоже чьи-то Учителя, не так ли? Вы бы сами оскорбились, если бы про Ваших Учителей такое сказали? ... "Откуда Ваши собственные Учителя владеют информацией?"

----------


## Вова Л.

> *То есть ОБЩИЙ смысл этих выступлений:* 
> 
> 1. Ничего обсуждать не будем.
> 2. Противоположное мнение в качестве доказательств не принимаем.
> 3. Кто такие этот "лама Оле" и "Томек"? ("авторы всякого рода книжек, написанные непонятно кем и непонятно с какими мотивами и не понятно из каких источников информации.") (с)  Кунзанг Янгдзом
> 4. В качестве доказательства своей правоты тоже ничего говорить / цитировать не будем.
> 5.  [/B]"... дуракам не объяснить"[/B] (с) Вова Л.


Я Вам ответил на Ваши вопросы, потому что не посчитал их дурацкими. Не знаю, что Вас не устраивает - из всяких змей, зайцев, драконов и прочего для земли подходил только бык, его и выбрали. 

Дурацким же я считаю оскорблять чужих учителей и заваливать тему сплетнями из "Жуликов", которые к данной теме и отношения-то не имют. Заметьте - никто из сторонников Ситупы здесь не говорит гадостей о Шамарпе, или Тхае Дордже. Хотя, конечно, карма - ваша, портить ее - дело Ваше личное.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Как Вы здорово! Почему бы мне тогда не спросить - а ведь "всякого рода люди, которые пишут какие-то книжки" - это тоже чьи-то Учителя, не так ли? Вы бы сами оскорбились, если бы про Ваших Учителей такое сказали? ... "Откуда Ваши собственные Учителя владеют информацией?"


Нам уже говорили про наших учителей много всего. 

ПС А чей Томек учитель?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... заваливать тему сплетнями из "Жуликов" которые к данной теме и отношения-то не имют....


см. пп. 2 и 3




> ... Нам уже говорили про наших учителей много всего...


Я? В текущей теме? Приведите, пожалуйста!

Дружище, опять Вас прошу - не переходите на личности.  :Smilie: 

Если Вы искренне считаете ВСЕ документы и факты из книги (а там, хочу обратить Ваше особое внимание - много копий официальных документов из канцелярии Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, Тай Ситупы - вы что, их тоже считаете недостоверными?!) - сплетнями, ну тогда приведите, пожалуйста,  :Smilie:  хоть пару-тройку убойных и достоверных цитат, опровергающих наше несовершенное мнение!

----------


## Ануруддха

Не иначе как кому-то приплачивают за копи-паст. (шутка)

И давайте закругляться с этой темой.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... "Конечно же - евреи виноваты
Осталось только рукопись найти"

(с) Игорь Губерман

(тоже шутка)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Я понял Вашу точку зрения: "Ничего обсуждать не хочу и не буду".


Ну вот, Вы все правильно поняли. 
К чему ведут  жаркие споры по 100 раз чей Кармапа настоящий ? 
ИМХО, подобные темы ведут лишь к расколу в сангхе,  нарушению самай и еще большему засорению сознания. И более ничего. 
Что  доказал хоть один из участников в таких дискусиях? Все все равно остаются при своих мнениях.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Да и вообще в чем причина спора? Неужели буддийская практика сводится в к выяснению кто из этих людей являются Кармапой? Вам так важен этот ярлык? Ежели речь идет о признании того или другого человека Учителем,  то всем прекрасно известно критерии определения настоящего Учителя.  А то как он называется: "Кармапа" или как то еще, разве есть разница? Если кто то хочет выбрать одного из этих Кармап своим Учителем,  то должен анализировать поведение, возрение и т.п. самого человека, а не потому факту, что  кто то назвал или не назвал его  "Кармапой"  :Smilie: 

Вот например, Чоки Нима Ринпоче - для Вас является Учителем потому, что он "Чоки Нима Ринпоче" или по другой причине? А если кто нибудь сказал, что "Чоки Нима Ринпоче" это вот другой человек, то что нибудь изменилось? Мы ведь учителей выбираем не по ярлыку. ИМХО, так и с Кармапой. Пусть те кому это положено по должности, разбираются "Кармапа" он или нет. А если Вы захотите выбрать этого человека Учителем, то Вы знаете как поступать (правила определения Учителя не мне напоминать)  :Smilie:  И если по всем критериям Вы примете этого человека как Учителя, не все ли равно какой у него будет титул?

----------

Milord (11.06.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------

